

Ask HN: What should I build? - spicavigo

That pretty much what I wanna ask you guys. What should I build? I am bored to my bones. Suggest a project, if you will.<p>EDIT: I am Python/Erlang/C dev who has done a bit of Android and iOS dev. My email is my username at gmail. Dont ask me to make beautiful games, I am sure I wont be able to do that.
======
warrenmar
There are Kaggle contest if you want to get into data. You can also search for
social hackathons if you want to do some good for the world. You can go
outside and talk to people, listen to their problems and use your programming
skills to solve them. You can build tools to solve your pain points. You can
try to take classes on Udacity and Cousera to see if you get any inspiration
for projects. Maybe make some contributions to opens source projects. Games
don't have to be beautiful, look at Minecraft. There are a lot of tutorials
online about making 3D models, illustrator, etc. You only get better at things
by doing them.

------
osakasaul
Just sent you a gtalk connect request - from my username at gmail dot com Id
be happy to show you what my little bootstrapped team is building, though
actually, we need mysql and backend php.

------
healthenclave
Name your preferred domains and interest areas. BTW it's best to scratch your
own itch.

Maybe you should build sumting that relives you of your boredom. Maybe the
next angry birds ?

~~~
spicavigo
I am not much into game programming. I edited the post to reflect that. Do you
have any suggestion?

~~~
healthenclave
in the middle of writing you a mail.

------
jonascopenhagen
A daily email digest of HN, sent to the user on a specific time he/she wishes,
with all of the links (including Ask HN), sorted by points.

~~~
mrgreenfur
Mostly done already via <http://www.hackernewsletter.com/>

~~~
jonascopenhagen
Isn't that weekly? It'd be cool to have a daily one.

------
aymeric
Please develop a mobile app for my web app <http://weekplan.net> The web app
userbase is growing and I can't keep up with the development.

There is already an API although it is not documented yet. Contact me if you
are interested.

------
hemantv
I wrote <http://hirehub.me> on side, its getting traction in India. You can
contact me if you would like to contribute. I have made it mostly for startup,
because startups cannot afford high prices.

P.S Built completely in Rails

------
swampthing
I'd love to see a mobile game for couples that is asynchronous and
collaborative.

------
ColinWright
I was asked over the weekend if I knew someone who could build an app to run
on Android and iPhone. Not a game, but a data-gathering, easy-to-use app.

My email is in my profile.

------
mrgreenfur
Are you interested in working with others or just want to do something solo? I
have some ideas, but obviously I'd like to be involved somewhat.

~~~
spicavigo
Either. Tell me what do you have in mind?

------
niggler
You should add an email to your profile, that way people can reach you :)

~~~
spicavigo
My email is my username at gmail

------
weakwire
a chrome /firefox plugin that finds plain text links (without <a> tags) Easy
and pretty usable instead of highlighting copy -> paste the url or email. If
you don't make I will :D

~~~
spicavigo
:) That should be an hour spent well

------
spicavigo
Someone upvote this so more people can see it and reply

------
nyddle
same problem with TS, looking for a side project. I write Perl/Python(Flask).

------
bosky101
an erlang IDE.

